# talks at night-time



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

okay, i apologise in advance if there is already a thread purtaining to this...
every night i sit down in my room with sadie to bond more with her, because she is still kinda new and looking to me for how to do things. i talk to her and whistle to her and she trys to talk back, but it turns out like a kind of "growl" sound...
then when i go to take her to her cage, she hisses, bites and lunges at my hand, which is what she is usually quite happy to pop up on any other time.
is it just that she doesnt want to go to bed? because if so, then its kinda of weird, cause as soon as i put her in the cage, she's happy to go up to her perch and go to sleep without any fuss whatsoever...
so what do you guys think the problem is? is it me? because i would really like both of us to be happy...so that means no lunging...
any ideas?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try not taking her out of the cage. She may not be ready to do that and you may have to patiently wait with treat in hand for her to come to you. Also she could be tired. If it's been 12 hours since the sun came up she probably is tired. They need plenty of sleep to be good natured little birds.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if it will help, but when i wanted my teils to go back in their cage, I put a special dish in there with a special treat... so they got their out time, but then going in was even better cause of the "surprise".... its an idea.... I also used millet... to reward going in.... hope that helps


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lola is always grumpier when she is ready to go to bed. She will seem fine but will be nippy if I try to handle her too much. It's a sure sign that she wants to be left alone and is ready for nighty night. A better time to bond, if possible, is earlier in the day. I would continue to talk to her before bedtime, I just wouldn't take her out of her cage.


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

oh ok, thanks for the helps guys
thats a good idea to use some kind of treat...i shall try that!
...and it also makes sense that she would be a bit nippy at bedtime...
thanks for that!

shall try all those ideas and see what happens...!
thanks


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

That's so funny. My beakmeister Cheeko is very sweet and forgiving but he does get cranky at night too! He doesn't want to go back in his cage so what I usually do is turn the lights out and he will go back in his cage by himself and settle onto his sleeping perch.


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Zwiekira said:


> That's so funny. My beakmeister Cheeko is very sweet and forgiving but he does get cranky at night too! He doesn't want to go back in his cage so what I usually do is turn the lights out and he will go back in his cage by himself and settle onto his sleeping perch.


oh ok, that sounds almost exactly the same as what sadie does...so maybe she's not as odd as i thought she was...awww 
oh by the way, thankyou everyone for your suggestions...she's way happier now that i put her straight to bed as soon as the sun goes down! ... its all beginning to make perfect sense!  thanks


----------



## ChocoNoir (Jan 30, 2009)

I nearly have a same problem. Saturn mustn't stay awake after ten even, so I have to cover him to sleep. But after covering him, he climbs down to the ground in a place which isn't covered...I wouldn't want to cover this place if he does that because I don't want him to feel that I am abandoning him. 
But I have to worry about his sleeping cycle, too. In other words, I can't let him stay awake until midnight for example! What is the right thing to do? 
But never mind about morning time, he sleeps well anyway and wakes up in a good time.


----------

